# Notable TCOD "Villains"



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2015)

Has this forum had any notoriously "villainous" members in the past? 

The only reason I'm asking this is because in my interactive Fakemon fanfic Pokemon Crimson, a lot of NPC characters will end up being rather based on TCOD members (such as myself as Champion Ferox), and just really need an antagonist (AKA evil Team Leader) and his/her subordinates.

If asking this is against the rules, kindly let me know right away.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 13, 2015)

I find Tailsy to be a rather notorious villain. She pretends to be all cute and harmless but I suspect she is secretly planning to take over the world with puppies and cute gifs in the name of Scotland...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2015)

Eifie said:


> I find Tailsy to be a rather notorious villain. She pretends to be all cute and harmless but I suspect she is secretly planning to take over the world with puppies and cute gifs in the name of Scotland...


I'll take that into consideration, because no evil Team in the history of Main-series Pokemon games has had a female villain.
Anybody else?


----------



## Autumn (Jun 13, 2015)

Turbo, of course! Okay, he wasn't really a villain per se, but he kind of treated himself like one and he was very, very persistent.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2015)

I'll research this "Turbo" as well.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 13, 2015)

res was probably the closest thing this forum has had to a "villain".


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> res was probably the closest thing this forum has had to a "villain".


Isn't he/she the person that stole the ASB passwords?


----------



## Flora (Jun 13, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> Turbo, of course! Okay, he wasn't really a villain per se, but he kind of treated himself like one and he was very, very persistent.


Turbo really seems like that one evil team member who tries to be the best but has really transparent schemes to the point where everyone just sighs and throws him out



Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Isn't he/she the person that stole the ASB passwords?


that would be res!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 13, 2015)

Turbo seems perfect as a villain! What was his favorite Pokemon?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 13, 2015)

Turbo would be a one man TRio.

As for a favorite Pokémon, idk, I associate him more with Digimon, personally.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 14, 2015)

I was looking through a list of banned users on this site ,and saw "Rock Wrecker" and "Solid Rock". Were those two also Turbo? I've done my research, knowing this "Turbo" guy had many alter egos, but not sure about these two. 

I didn't even know there was an article about this site on the infamous Encyclopedia Dramatica until a few hours ago. Also.. Turbo/Celestial Blade were the same guy, so the villain in my fic will be named Turblast, and have Pokemon that kinda look Digimon-like, including a Rhyperior which will Mega Evolve. Thank you guys!


----------



## Jolty (Jun 15, 2015)

turbo was the kind of villain that you actually secretly liked to see because he was just so fucking ridiculous

also like. light mightyena's mum was a villain. at the time. now we know everything she said was perfectly reasonable.

hari nezumi and freeziepop basically turning the forums upside down that one time and then the mass exodus

AK/furret. yeah sure he was "a good guy" but he did some villainous things. vanilla FUCKING pudding

CREEPY LIZARD i hate that guy so much he IS a legit villain

uh maybe deretto_eevee (my hatred for him is beyond everything ever) but a lot of what he did wasn't on here so maybe not

i was probably a villain at some point too


----------



## Autumn (Jun 15, 2015)

Jolty said:


> AK/furret. yeah sure he was "a good guy" but he did some villainous things. vanilla FUCKING pudding


was vanilla pudding that Rugrats porn story everyone got so worked up about? Was that even Furret?? (My memory of old!TCoD happenings is hazy)



> CREEPY LIZARD i hate that guy so much he IS a legit villain


I think I missed all that drama too, now I have to hear!


----------



## mewtini (Jun 17, 2015)

Tomatochu faked his own death to get around a ban, but I'm not sure if it really blew up haha.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 21, 2015)

Elektronika said:


> Tomatochu faked his own death to get around a ban, but I'm not sure if it really blew up haha.


Wait what? How would that even work? :s


----------



## Tentagator (Jul 25, 2015)

Turbo(?)

I hate 2014 me with a burning passion. Flygon would make a incrediboy/syndrome expy.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to be a n00b on the oldest tcod forum, if that counts.

I've matured a lot though. Also, a lot of newer members probably don't know about me much, so maybe i don't count that much.


----------

